# Gerbils fighting



## Ianhoppy (Jun 24, 2016)

We have two sets of Gerbils both females (four) and males (six). Both of the cages are next to each other. One of the females out of the four has started aggressively fighting another. We are unsure on what to do and how to prevent it. We have moved the males away, as we were wondering whether they were fighting to compete. Do you have any advice? Thanks.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

You need to split the fighters before they kill each other.


----------



## Ianhoppy (Jun 24, 2016)

Animallover26 said:


> You need to split the fighters before they kill each other.


Thanks - we have appreciate the post


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Ianhoppy said:


> Thanks - we have appreciate the post


How are things now? Have you split them all or do you have the ones that are happy together, together?


----------



## Ianhoppy (Jun 24, 2016)

Animallover26 said:


> How are things now? Have you split them all or do you have the ones that are happy together, together?


Hi thanks, we have removed the aggressive one, into a smaller cage next to the large one. We have tried to socialise (in a box) the one who was nasty with the ones it gone on with but it turns nasty now. The 3 are now happy together, and the one on its own seems Ok - but difficult tell


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Ianhoppy said:


> Hi thanks, we have removed the aggressive one, into a smaller cage next to the large one. We have tried to socialise (in a box) the one who was nasty with the ones it gone on with but it turns nasty now. The 3 are now happy together, and the one on its own seems Ok - but difficult tell


Thank you for the update, I hope the remaining three stay happy together.


----------



## Edie223 (Dec 21, 2016)

Ianhoppy said:


> Hi thanks, we have removed the aggressive one, into a smaller cage next to the large one. We have tried to socialise (in a box) the one who was nasty with the ones it gone on with but it turns nasty now. The 3 are now happy together, and the one on its own seems Ok - but difficult tell


Maybe you could introduce another gerbil to the one on its own? By using the split cage method, the aggressive gerbil won't be able to harm the new one until they're used to each other. 
That being said, I had an aggressive guinea pig once who preferred being on his own and was very happy for the rest of his life


----------



## Wolfsbane1 (Dec 27, 2016)

I had the same problem with dwarf hamsters, and they had to be separated. Hope your gerbils will be OK.


----------



## clobojas (Dec 29, 2016)

I've got two gerbils, Stitch and Whisky, they're both brothers and were together from birth and have been fine since I got them in May, a few days ago I noticed Stitch was chasing Whisky around the cage - it was most of the day and has continued whenever they're together. They used to do everything together but what's changed? They spent the night apart and it's almost been 24 hours, I've tried reintroducing them while watching twice now but Whisky stays at the top level of his cage close to me because Stitch continues to chase and corner him. Stitch used to be the scatty and scared one, how do I deal with this and what do I do if they never actually get back together? I know they shouldn't be alone.

Edit: I keep putting them together so they don't forget each others scent (two or three times in a 24 hour period) and I know it's cruel but I don't know what else to do.

Edit: They've been separated more than 24 hours now, the split cage method won't work with my cage though so how else can I introduce them back together if possible? They're currently in different cages next to each other. A reply would be appreciated.


----------

